# Which is your favorite character from Ice Age ?



## tisha_b (Mar 20, 2009)

Which is your favorite    character from Ice Age ?


----------



## Cudaer (Mar 20, 2009)

Has to be scrat he sort of reminds me of me. Trying frantically to get the prize, but something always goes wrong!


----------



## Stylus (Mar 21, 2009)

Scrat. Nothing so much as Buster Keaton in animated form.


----------



## dustinzgirl (Mar 21, 2009)

The squirrel with the nut. I don't know what its name is, but that little guy rocks.


----------



## BookStop (Mar 21, 2009)

I voted Diego - he's the only one who seems to be fighting his nature for the greater good - and, I always like the dangerous guy.


----------



## GOLLUM (Mar 21, 2009)

I went for Scrat but Diego seems to be doing well...


----------



## kythe (Mar 21, 2009)

I voted for Scrat.  He's a great stand-alone character and even has an additional little story in the bonus features.

The others are all great characters, but it's hard to single out just one.  It wasn't a single character who carried the movie, but the way they all worked together.


----------



## HoopyFrood (Mar 21, 2009)

Scrat and that damned acorn annoys the hell out of me after a while.

Diego's best.


----------



## Pyan (Mar 21, 2009)

Got to be Manny, as he reminds me so much of me in the mornings...


----------



## The Ace (Mar 21, 2009)

I cast the first vote....for Scrat.  I spent most of the film wanting to punch Sid and can appreciate why the other sloths abandoned him.


----------



## tisha_b (Mar 23, 2009)

i saw ice age to just see little squirrel....the little squirrel was really good...


----------



## AE35Unit (Apr 22, 2009)

*Ice Age: The Dawn of the Dinosaurs (2009)*

Eh,now this sounds weird. Is it to be a prequel? Cos the ice Age came WAY after the dinos! Of course in earths geological history there have been many ice ages but in the first film there were people!


----------



## Tillane (Apr 22, 2009)

*re: Ice Age: The Dawn of the Dinosaurs (2009)*

Wouldn't be the first time a Hollywood studio rewrote history in the name of entertainment...


----------



## HoopyFrood (Apr 22, 2009)

*re: Ice Age: The Dawn of the Dinosaurs (2009)*

I was all ready to get incredibly angry at this blatant disregard for the chronological order of things (and I _really_ get angry whenever dinosaurs appear where they shouldn't -- except for Jurassic Park, which is just kick-ass). But it seems there is some kind of reason for dinosaurs popping up at this time. I think something along the lines of being trapped in ice and then defrosted (a la the plot of the first film). 

OK, just looked on that god of websites, Wikipedia. Turns out it's a tropical paradise full of dinosaurs and other reptiles beneath the layers of ice (as you do...) And Simon Pegg voices one of the characters! He's a one-eyed dinosaur hunting weasel. Ooh, and there's a Baryonyx in the film...nice.


----------



## kythe (Apr 22, 2009)

*re: Ice Age: The Dawn of the Dinosaurs (2009)*

I'm looking forward to this movie since I enjoyed the first two.  I'm not worried about any discrepency about chronology.  My kids are 7 and 8 years old and very into dinosaurs.  Already they are well old enough to understand inaccuracies in cartoons and movies they see, so I doubt any problems in this way could be damaging. 

Besides, the original Ice Age movie has them passing both Stonehenge and Old Faithful, as well as a frozen example of the evolution of sloths, and a spaceship with the baby giving the Vulcan salute.  So you really have to be able to suspend disbelief to enjoy these movies anyway.


----------



## TheMoirae (May 1, 2009)

*re: Ice Age: The Dawn of the Dinosaurs (2009)*

Who really cares?  The Ice Age series is for fun, so what if the science isn't particularly accurate.


----------



## AE35Unit (May 1, 2009)

*re: Ice Age: The Dawn of the Dinosaurs (2009)*



TheMoirae said:


> Who really cares?  The Ice Age series is for fun, so what if the science isn't particularly accurate.



Yea but its primarily aimed at kids and its partly educational. Be nice to have the facts straight


----------



## HoopyFrood (May 1, 2009)

*re: Ice Age: The Dawn of the Dinosaurs (2009)*

Me + inaccuracies about Dinosaurs = major rant. 

It's one of my real pet peeves. 

Don't even get me _started_ on the so-called Brontosaurus.


----------



## Overread (May 1, 2009)

*re: Ice Age: The Dawn of the Dinosaurs (2009)*

I like the good olf Brontosaurus!

and besides anyone who is a fan of Ice Age already knows the important stuff - like the Squirrel Scratch causing continental drift!


----------



## AE35Unit (May 1, 2009)

*re: Ice Age: The Dawn of the Dinosaurs (2009)*



HoopyFrood said:


> Me + inaccuracies about Dinosaurs = major rant.
> 
> It's one of my real pet peeves.
> 
> Don't even get me _started_ on the so-called Brontosaurus.



You mean Diplodocus


----------



## HoopyFrood (May 1, 2009)

*re: Ice Age: The Dawn of the Dinosaurs (2009)*

Nope, Apatosaurus.


----------



## AE35Unit (May 1, 2009)

*re: Ice Age: The Dawn of the Dinosaurs (2009)*



HoopyFrood said:


> Nope, Apatosaurus.



Ah now I thought that was a different species altogether. You know your dinosaurs then eh!


----------



## HoopyFrood (May 2, 2009)

*re: Ice Age: The Dawn of the Dinosaurs (2009)*

I know a little, but nothing really extensive. I've been interested in them since I was about five or so, and for a decade I was adamant I was going to be a palaeontologist.


----------



## AE35Unit (May 2, 2009)

*re: Ice Age: The Dawn of the Dinosaurs (2009)*



HoopyFrood said:


> I know a little, but nothing really extensive. I've been interested in them since I was about five or so, and for a decade I was adamant I was going to be a palaeontologist.



I'm like that with plants! Been into the green things since i was a kid and its kind of an obsession now. I sort of collect Aloes!


----------



## john4 (May 29, 2009)

I like Sid the best, he's hilarious!!!!


----------



## AE35Unit (May 29, 2009)

Scrat for me. I think he should have his own movie!


----------



## Michael01 (May 29, 2009)

I voted Diego, but I have to agree with kythe.  They're all good characters.


----------

